# New Moto Motorized Bowstring Serving Jig from Outer Limit Archery



## bdb314 (Oct 8, 2008)

Outer Limit Archery is pleased to announce the introduction of the “Moto” String Serving Jig. Powered by virtually any cordless drill the Moto Serving Jig will make string building easy. The Moto will allow for tighter and more consistent servings. Check out our youtube video link below. The Moto Serving Jig is currently available for sale on ebay. The website will be up in a couple weeks. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSxNcUj1vvE


----------



## bdb314 (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## NJBuckBuster (Jul 9, 2007)

I like this idea. I have to get one but, I do not use ebay anymore. 

I will wait until the website is up and hopefully order one from there.

NJBB


----------



## jkuhl3312 (Jul 15, 2010)

great idea! and bump for a good guy


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Ben is one heck of a nice, spent a lot of time on the phone with me talking about these tools...Just incase you are wondering they have hardened steel gears inside the tools


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow! Being looking for this for a long time!

What is the unit cost to order ?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

124.95 on e-bay now, web site is in work

http://cgi.ebay.com/Moto-Motorized-Bow-String-Building-Making-Serving-Jig-/110600400313?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c04c2db9




PoppieWellie said:


> Wow! Being looking for this for a long time!
> 
> What is the unit cost to order ?


----------



## GLEGBART (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks like a time saving tool to say the least. I just ordered one off Ebay.

Glenn


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Here is my Demo with it-The tool works great! 125.00 bucks you cant go wrong*

If you notice under 300# of tension, I have little to no bounce at all








Also here is another link in the string forumhttp://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1337348


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Up again!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Some of you asked me to Serve 12 Inches on string so you can time it better*

My math I get 12 inches in 44 seconds and I could turn the drill up faster if i wanted to...Where I have it works well for me...I have built 10 sets so far and this thing has worked flawlessly


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Here is a sample of how nice the moto lays down the serving*

Up again for a great product...


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

just got one in the mail today...I love it...Thanks and fast shipping


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

just bought one off ebay!!! Good looking concept!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Here is the Brand New Serving Jig By Outer Limits archery!! Great addition to an Awesome product


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Up for the day


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

One more time...This string serving combo (jig and Moto Winder) for approx 145.00 is a great tool for both part time and full time string makers


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

Are these still available ??


----------

